# Vehicle Impact



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2010)

What code section or article requires the service equipment to be protected from vehicle impact?


----------



## bldginsp (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what you are exactly asking but start at NEC 2005 230.49, 230.50 A & B.  Are you referring to the actual meter base or are you referring to an outside service disconnect.  If it is a service disconnect (overcurrent protection) 240.24 C.  If you're like me it's hard to find anything in the National Exception Code (NEC).


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 29, 2010)

Property owner left a message that police officers invited he call the office because the meter and service equipment was exposed to vehicle impact.  It's a warehouse area with open parking.  Will visit site today but wanted to know if there was anything that addresses this situation besides IBC 406.2.4. for garages not an open parking lot.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Oct 29, 2010)

Section 312 of the IFC describes vehicle impact proptection, but normally this is for gas meters, not electrical meters.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 29, 2010)

Francis: I realize your application is indoor, but this may be what the police officers are referring to.

2008 NEC: Article 110: (F) Dedicated Equipment Space: (2) Outdoor.

Outdoor electrical equipment shall be installed in sutible enclosures and shall be protected from accidental contact by unauthorized personnel, *or by vehicular traffic*, or . . .

Also, seer 110.27 Guarding of live parts: (B) Prevent Physical Damage.

In locations where electrical equipment is likely to be exposed to physical damage, enclosures or guards shall be so arranged and of such strength as to prevent such damage.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 29, 2010)

What I was looking for is 110.26(F)(2).

Thanks Jobsaver, as always appreciate everyones input, this board is the best.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 29, 2010)

If this electrical meter and service equipment is outside the building then would suggest that the IBC not be applicable.  Also if the meter and service equipment are provided by the utility it may be that they are not regulated by the local jurisdiction but rather by the State PUC.


----------

